# Should I notify the local rescue organization?



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

My friend knows we've been thinking about adding another GSD, and sent me a link to the local animal control center this morning, where there's a picture of a gorgeous GSD.

I'd guess the local rescues check regularly? Should I forward on the link? (I'm resisting the urge to go get him right this minute, and for very good reasons. reasons I'm repeating to myself over and over again right now.)

Here's the pup in question: Gorgeous


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you post him in the rescue section on here as well?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I would forward to rescue - you never know, they may not be aware of him. He is a looker!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with Jax. Please post this beautiful GSD in the Urgent section so he will be seen by rescues and forward to rescues in your area. Do not assume all local rescues have room and are searching the internet for GSDs who need help.


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Okey-dokey.







Thanks, gang!

(Although, gosh, wsumner26, I wasn't assuming anything...hence the asking, you know?)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a handsome boy!!! I hope you post him in rescue.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> QuoteAlthough, gosh, wsumner26, I wasn't assuming anything...hence the asking, you know?)










<u>Sorry</u> if my comment sounded harsh. I really didn't mean it that way. In Ga. we lose so many. We do check Petfinder, etc..when we can, but we are also inundated by people trying to give away their dogs on a daily basis. Sometimes the numbers are overwhelming and lives are lost. I would guess it is the same in many other states. Any posting you can do is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, wsummer26.







I did post & forward- I've had a couple of rough experiences with rescues, so I wasn't quite sure. I really admire rescue workers, though - by definition, rescue is an overwhelming job.


----------

